# NUST Entry Test......



## muniba (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi everyone....... i attempted net 3 and got 76% so no chance ................... now everyone i know is suggesting me to give net 1 as its much easy ..... so please can anyone tell now should i prepare this time...... and wat were the strategies some of who scored above 175...... and are the academies open for net 1 preparation......


----------



## salarhaider (Feb 10, 2014)

for a pre medical student one thing must be very clear when taking the NET ,you must score your best and highest in Biology and Chemistry portion.Biology is completely based on FSC course book and its the easiest portion.you must prepare it well from your book and score your best in it upto 75/80.Physics is a bit difficult and you need more conceptual study for it but still focus on your book for the main referance and solve MCQ books with each chapter you study.Now coming to Chemistry ,organic chemistry must be on your fingertips especially the physical conditions and catalysts for the important reactions,the last chapters of the FSC text book about macromolecules,environmental chemistry,fertilizers and industries contribute alot to MCQs in Chemistry so study them well and you must also memorize the numerical figures given in them e.g the percentage of nitrogen in various fertilizers.(its better to write such values on a paper and revise it repeatedly the day before your test). English vocabulary is completely from SAT ,start memorizing the SAT high frequency and Hot prospects word list from today.you may find the SAT word list on the internet as well.Intelligence portion doesn't require preparation at all but if you have time and want to prepare it then consult the net for intelligence quizes and exercises on word and number sequences,directions,odd one out,analogy but i thnk its really not necessary to prepare.And since you have given NET before ,you would probably know that certain chapters/topics in Biology,physics and chemistry are on the Hit list  of NET.Do prepare them as there are good chances of their repitition.Best of Luck


----------



## muniba (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank u....


----------



## muniba (Sep 9, 2014)

Which topics do u think are most important in physics


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Current, potentials, capacitors(most favorite net question).. There are 30 mcqs. Almost 10 are very easy ratta based questions.. so work hard in bio n chem.. they matter a lot


----------



## salarhaider (Feb 10, 2014)

muniba said:


> Which topics do u think are most important in physics


from my experiences of NET these topics/chapters are very important in Physics
1.Oscillations is very very important so many mcqs from this chapter (especially simple pendulum and mass spring system ,there are many numericals from this chapter you need to memorize the formulas for finding instantaneous speed,displacement,energy,acceleration etc..)
2.write down Dimensions/units of all physical quantities you have studied so far in both the books.
3.Heat and thermodynamics
4.Electrostatics(capacitor,resistances and combinations,ohms law,potential difference, are very important topics)
5.optical instruments (magnification,lens formula,simple and compound microscope)
6.last page of the 2nd year book about quarks


----------

